# Kudos to M_J and my attemp



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M_J recently posted an awesome video of speed shooting. So, of course, I have been trying it. This is my best attempt. Ten out of twelve. I can't even get fourteen shots off in a minute. (M_J made it look easy.) http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21362-foruteen-cans-in-a-minute/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You were movin' for sure!
Next time do yourself a favor and have an ammo pouched up when you start the timer. The two or three seconds between when you started the timer and your first shot would have let you get that last shot off.
I don't know about you but I always shoot with several ammo in my draw hand. I don't often practice to shoot as fast as I did in the video but I reload and shoot pretty fast most of the time. I've found that more aiming isn't necessarily better for me, so I try not to take too much time to set up each shot.
I bet you'll get 15 before you know it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good, Bean!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang! Nice shooting Bean!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job, Bean! I am not a fast shooter, but will have to give this a whirl to see how slow I actually am 

LGD


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent shooting!!!

I didn't think tubes were supposed to shoot that well?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You were still mighty awesome from where I sit!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Senior Bean -

M_J is right, your going to set the bar higher very soon.

Aside from that, M_J your the man. You have have set hight of the bar, and everyone knows your not finished yet, either.

This could get really interesting, especially if a few more player jump into the game.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Not 14 hits, but mighty mighty impressive.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. Go for the record M_J!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shooting and like LGD said now i can see how slow I am.

THUMBS-UP

Arne


----------

